# Anyone hear of Camelot Havanese?



## cjl922

Hello everyone!

I am new to the board but have been learning so much. We are currently searching for a Havanese. Our family adopted a havanese 4 years ago and now are hoping to raise one of our own. We have been researching breeders and looking for all the signs of a good one. 

We came across Juergen @ Camelot Havanese and have only exchanged one email with him so far. Has anyone had any experience with him? He claims to have a lifelong genetic health guarantee, AKC registration and all health testing. He sounds thorough and his puppies are adorable.

Any info would be much appreciated!

CJ


----------



## krandall

cjl922 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to the board but have been learning so much. We are currently searching for a Havanese. Our family adopted a havanese 4 years ago and now are hoping to raise one of our own. We have been researching breeders and looking for all the signs of a good one.
> 
> We came across Juergen @ Camelot Havanese and have only exchanged one email with him so far. Has anyone had any experience with him? He claims to have a lifelong genetic health guarantee, AKC registration and all health testing. He sounds thorough and his puppies are adorable.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated!
> 
> CJ


Personally, I wouldn't purchase a puppy from them. They use a lot of self-justifying to talk to explain why they don't do a lot of the health testing that is considered BASIC among top breeders (hips, hearts, liver panel, YEARLY CERF, BAER testing for the puppies) as well as RECORDING the results with OFFA.

Also, I want a breeder who is actively showing their dogs and proving that they are breeding to the standard. It's GREAT that they are breeding for an easy to care for coat... That was something I wanted too. But that can be done and STILL produce champion Havanese. Kodi's parents are examples of this, and by his own statement, his top stud has his championship and has an easy to care for coat. I am not saying there is no favoritism in the dog show ring... I've shown horses all my life, and know it sometimes happens. OTOH sometimes people cry sour grapes when they haven't paid their dues and learned how to do it right. I have several friends who are small breeders, owner-show their dogs, and wouldn't think of breeding a dog that doesn't have its championship. It means very little to have "championship lines". Lots of puppy mill and BYB dogs have "championship lines" too.

Edited to add:

This breeder contacted me in a private message overnight, (6/30/12) and threatened me with "further legal action" if I did not remove this post. I do not like being threatened for stating my honest opinion (when asked) based on a website. It seems to me that the website may have been changed between when I originally posted this and now. At least there is now a lot of talk about him showing his dogs, and he stated this in his PM to me as well. That's great! That is why I regularly suggest that people talk to a breeder personally, rather than simply rely on a website. Many breeders are better at breeding than producing websites! (though this breeder's website APPEARS to be quite complete!)

I stand by my opinion that I would not purchase a dog from parents that were not fully health tested. The site does say that he does some health testing, but not all. Feel free to contact him for details. Some buyers might be comfortable with less health testing than I am. That is a personal decision that everyone must make for themselves.

I stated in this thread that he seems to really care about his dogs, and I still believe that. But I DON'T like being threatened, publicly or privately. If the forum owners and/or administrators feel there is anything wrong with my post, they are welcome to remove my post, or better yet, the entire thread.


----------



## cjl922

Thanks for the insight! This is all new to me so I'm trying to learn all I can. I see that you are in MA. You wouldn't happen to know of a good breeder in the tri-state area?


----------



## misstray

Wow...he sure is wordy.


----------



## krandall

cjl922 said:


> Thanks for the insight! This is all new to me so I'm trying to learn all I can. I see that you are in MA. You wouldn't happen to know of a good breeder in the tri-state area?


Not sure what the tri-state area is. If I can give you one piece of advice, it's don't get hung up on the location when looking for a puppy. I ended up getting Kodi in NC, and it's the best decision I ever made. There are some good breeders in N.E, but they might not have the right puppy at the right time for you. I was looking for a very special puppy, and I got just what I wanted!


----------



## krandall

misstray said:


> Wow...he sure is wordy.


It sounds like he really cares about his dogs... I just don't agree with some of what he does. (and doesn't do)


----------



## Suzi

I think the best way to find out is to go visit. A life time guarantee against any genetic problems to me is a big deal. The Havanese gallery have a bunch of champions that were breed from his breeding stock. I actually had problems finding his web page. I have a friend who also broke up all the coast of breeding. And his end result was far less of a profit then what this breeder is stating. My friend didn't even include showing. If someone is going to state they only make $7.50 an hour on each puppy to me I would want to know how many litters he has in a year. He also breeds Pugs. I mean is this a hobby or a business.
Any way are you thinking of a chocolate puppy?


----------



## od33

*Camelot Havanese*

In answer to the question posted...Has anyone heard of Camelot Havanese? 
Yes, we are the proud owners of a wonderful Havanese from Jay(Juergen)! He educated us when we purchased our pup...kept in touch with us through puppyhood. He truly is passionate about his dogs. I couldn't be happier with our new addition. I was not interested in showing a dog so the fact that he doesn't actively show dogs, didn't bother me one bit. He wants good pups to land in the hands of good families. When I purchase another...I will go to Jay!


----------



## cjl922

Hi all, thanks for your input and recommendations. We went through the AKC breeder referrel and have spoken to Ruthellen at Viva Havanese and she referred us to Joyce at Salem Farm Havanese. Has anyone here had any experience with her?


----------



## Liv&TeddysMommy

Our Teddy is from Jay and we'll soon be getting a little girl, Kahlua, from him. I cannot say enough good things about Jay or his dogs. He truly LOVES and cares for all his animals. Teddy came to us with the sweetest disposition and was socialized at an early age; he is the friendliest dog in the world. We just visited with Jay and took Teddy (who is 9 months old now) and he was truly excited to see him. Any time we have questions or concerns, we have been able to contact Jay and he'll spend as much time as we need giving advice or offering suggestions. 

I would highly recommend Jay.


----------



## millermusick

I have two Havanese puppies from Jay: Lexi (Oct 2008) and Jasper (April 2011). I couldn't be more happier with the dogs or with Jay. Jay is very knowledgeable of the breed and is willing to assist you in any way. I think the takeaway from this thread is that before buying from a breeder, you must visit them personally to get a feel on their breeding methods and their passion for the Havanese breed. Breeders either breed for money or for passion, and Jay is definitely the latter. I know this by working with Jay through two puppies, and not from giving my opinion based on another member's post. Give Jay a call or visit his house, and you'll find out exactly what I mean.


----------



## BennyBoy

krandall said:


> It sounds like he really cares about his dogs... I just don't agree with some of what he does. (and doesn't do)


 I think that sometimes (in my case) people just want a family dog - not a perfect dog, not a show dog, but a family dog.

We do the best we can researching the type of dog we want, which helps us settle on a breed, but at the end of the day, we just want a healthy pup to add to the family.

As long as a breeder is kind and treats the dogs well, that's all I care about. Cost is also a consideration - with three kids, I am not willing to spend $2000-$3000 on a dog plus travel expenses to go get a dog. No way.

Benny does not have papers and for all I know, his mother was bred with a cow (he came from a farm and is spotted like a cow, so that's our theory LOL), but we love him and wouldn't trade him for the best bred, champion Havanese out there. Unless, of course, there is a breeder breeding Havanese that don't pee and poop... in that case, sign me up.


----------



## Missy

I have no opinion on this breeder and have not even looked at the site. I just want to say (from experience) you will pay as much for a puppy from a breeder who does all the testing as one who doesn't. I love my dogs...they are not perfect. but things have come up through the years... health wise and in terms of temperment. Because of this forum, I have met wonderful dogs from the cream of the crop breeders as well pups like mine...jasper is from an almost puppy mill, and Cash is from a good intentioned hobby breeder. The dogs I have met from the truly reputable breeders are just more sound. If/when I do it again, I would certainly spend the small difference in cost to get on a list and get a puppy from someone who does all the health testing, and most importantly truly socializes the puppies.


----------



## kimric

I have 2 Havs from Jay and have recommended him to many! My Duke is 5 years old and the reason I fell in love with this breed! We got our "CeCe" a brown and white Hav from him 2 years ago! Absolutely No health problems with our pups or the many we know who have recommended him! I live in e Pittsburgh area and would highly recommend him!


----------



## kimric

I have 2 wonderful Hav's from Jay, duke is almost 7 years, Cece almost 3 .... He was wonderful carling and they are bred in a loving home! Absolutely no health issues... jay truly cares about his pups and where he places them!!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

I know this is an old thread, but I feel I must reply.

Juergen (Jay) is an excellent breeder and an honest man. He was the first breeder I contacted when I started. I read his website and spoke to him directly. Since I didn't know much, I contacted two other breeders. They verified most of what Jay told me. One of the breeders I contacted was in Eastern PA (about 5 hours away), and not a direct competitor. She knew of Jay and Camelot Havanese and told me it would be a waste of my time to drive 5 hours to get a puppy from her because Jay was as good as it gets.

Gibbs has an issue with Cherry Eye and an Umbilical Hernia. Jay honored his warranty, offered reimbursement and even contacted and arranged for his Vet to do the surgeries if I wanted.

I know the thread is old, but Jay is as good as you will find in Western Pa and probably beyond.


----------

